# Finding email addresses on my computer



## pamglass1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Is there a way to find out all email addresses that are being used on my personal computer.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to TSG forums



pamglass1 said:


> Is there a way to find out *all* email addresses that are being used on my personal computer.


No Yes Maybe.
Depends what you mean by all.

If I was a friend and came over to your house, then asked if I could
just check my emails real quick over at Yahoo! - my email address
would not appear on your computer.

On the otherhand, if you use Outlook Express or Windows Mail or
some other email client, the email accounts are at Tools->Accounts.
But if you have other users that have their own accounts that are
password protected, it poses a problem.


----------

